# Looking to rescue a dog but....Some questions



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Will i be allowed one from a rescue centre if me and my OH work all day?

I leave the house at 8am and im not back until 5pm (sometimes earlier depending on my bosses mood)

We had thought about having a kennel and run outside in the garden so that during the day when we are at work the dog could be placed in the run. Would have space to play but somewhere to go if it was raining or wanted shade.

I have two cats so would not want to chance any accidents in the house while we are not there. We would be planning to have the dog in the house at all other times with us.

While we do have a small garden which is chipped and has decking and 6ft fences, there is a large grassy area in front of our house and at the end of the village is approx 22 square miles of forrestry with some water in places where we used to take my horses for a swim when we had them. Ive seen people with huskies and sledge's out along the forrest too.

Were not sure exactly what type of dog we would be looking for (good with cats obv.) The options on the list (all cross breeds too) GSD, Springer Spaniel, Husky, Huskamute, Collie, Lab, Doberman or Beagle (since i cant have a fox hound, heard it was illegal for hunt kennels to breed hounds to the public)

Would any of these breeds be ok in this environment?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think any of those breeds are suitable for your lifestyle, sorry


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for the reply, could you possibly suggest some breeds that would be suitable?

My mother has a lab which we got as a pup and she has been kept in a kennel all her life, its all she has ever known and she doesnt like the house as its too hot for her. Until a year ago she had the same lifestyle as what mine is, although they had a large garden to let Becki out in when they came home from work. Her kennel is more like a house itself though with central heating and a double glazed window and douvet covers!

But i would rather get a dog/pup from a rescue centre rather than buying one from a breeder.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Most rescues won't home to you because you work full time and because you want the dogs living outside. Alot have issue with dogs living outside because of security issues and the dog not being treated as fully part of a family. Personally I have no problem with the set up you are suggesting but I think you'll struggle to find a rescue who will rehome to you. The breeds you are wanting are all high energy level dogs, they need alot of attention, exercise, training and are really not suitable for the lifestyle you have. If you came to me I would rehome to you (subject to homecheck of course) BUT I certainly wouldn't allow a high energy breed and I would insist on a dog walker..even if the dog is kennelled in the day. 9 hours is too long for a dog to be left alone. 

I suggest for a first dog finding an older rescue who is already cat friendly and used to being left. Before approaching local rescues find a reputable dog walker and work out if you can afford the costs, and ensure they have availablity to take your dog on. Then go to the rescue armed with all the details you have got together.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, We keep getting leaflets through our door from a dog walker in our village, i will have a look into it.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Before I would have said yes. But since having Missy and going through what she was like due to the family working all day, I now say not a good idea. Missy was an outside dog, lived in a kennel etc, she is emotionally disturbed, very scared of everything, didnt know how to play, very upset. Because she was on her own alot, she became a naughty dog, now when she has done something wrong she will get very scared, wet herself, shake. Its awful to watch! Makes me so sad! :sad: 

Dont get me wrong, I am not saying your dog will end up the same, but you need to be aware that dogs are very sociable little things and can get very stressed if on their own for along time. 

All the breeds you have put down are very high energy dogs. I dont know of any that would do well. I am sure there are a few people who would say that their breed is ok though.

Good luck in what ever you do.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry, dont mean to sound rude or anything, but does this mean that the majority of people on this forum have dogs that stay indoors and the owners do not work full time?

At the moment i work not too far from my house, about 20mins away so i could split the day and go home for lunch to let the dog out for a play (would work abit later to compensate but OH would be home to let the dog out at the normal time).

Do people normally seperate their dogs and cats during the day when they are out if both are kept in the house? 

We were thinking of the outside run for the dog during the day as we thought this would be more interesting for them, getting to watch everything. Our neighbourhood is very quite and most people only come into the street if they actually live there, its not easy to get to from the road so from a security point of view i dont think this is a problem.

Do you think it would make a difference if we had two that maybe came together?

Oh and lastly, does anyone know of a web checker that could suggest a list of the best breed for your lifestyle? (obv i wouldnt go only on this, i would then look into the breeds properly, but to be honest i only know the most common onces off the top of my head)


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Funnily enough I have 6 rescue dogs, work full time and they have access to outside while I'm not at home!! Offically I shouldn't have passed any homecheck but obviously I have. The difference is I'm an experienced owner, trainer and worked with rescue dogs for years BUT please don't discount being able to get a rescue dog its just likely it won't be from one of the big charites. Many many smaller rescues will rehome to you but let them guide you in the choice of dog, they are experienced at matching dog to owner and not the other way round. 

The living outside thing is mainly to discourage dogs being left long term outside, not suggesting for one minute you would do it but the temptation with an outside dog is to think it's getting physical and mental stimulation because it's out in the fresh air and seeing the world go by but obviously they still require exercise and human contact. 

I personally wouldn't mention the idea of the dog being kennelled at all to any rescue because it will put them off. I would go along and visit as many small rescues as you have locally, chat to the workers there, let them get to know you and your partner and see what happens. 

I also have a cat with the 6 dogs and they are not separated the cat comes and goes as he pleases and the dogs know damn well to leave him alone otherwise he'll batter them!!! 

Go onto Dogs Blog and see what dogs are available in your area and it will also give you a idea of some of the rescues near by too.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for the reply, we are probs a few months off getting a dog anyway, as we go on holiday in Sept so we want to wait until we come back (we usually only go away for long weekends and usually to self catering cottages where you can bring pets)

Im trying to convince OH to move into a larger house with a bigger garden at the moment, so there might be somewhere to add a doggie door so it can get outside. At the moment we have glass doors leading to the backgarden so abit hard to add a door for the dog.

Thank you all for the tips, we will be having a long look into it to make sure we make a good choice for us and the dog.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the web dog checker things they always come up with the wrong breed


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep just noticed that, they keep giving me a beagle as the best dog. lol i seen one called a Basenji which looks quite nice. Meant to be quite quite around the house more like a cat in character, but then again they are energetic dogs when younger.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I found this breed selector to be quite accurate:
Dog Breed Selector


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I found this breed selector to be quite accurate:
> Dog Breed Selector


:lol: Suggested to me English Cocker Spaniel (no way can't stand spaniels!!) or a whippett...well I have a Whippett Lurcher so part right!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

JSR said:


> :lol: Suggested to me English Cocker Spaniel (no way can't stand spaniels!!) or a whippett...well I have a Whippett Lurcher so part right!!!


I've done loads of these breed selectors and this is the only one that's given me the breeds I like (and have).


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> I found this breed selector to be quite accurate:
> Dog Breed Selector


Kept giving me airdale terrier mostly...i'm not a terrier person.

OP-Not sure what dog to sujest but defintly not a sibe, those are super high energy. Maybe a rescue greyhound? not sure but good luck.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Gave me a bracco


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz

This one usually works best for me :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That gave me a choice of 553 breeds the closest to a dobermann being this
Doodleman Pinscher, Dob Poodle Hybrid


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Gave me terriors. Close enough! 

OP my dogs dont always stay indoors, I have a large garden and a dog flap for them to go out when they please. However saying that, at the moment I have closed it off and let them out when ever they want to. Due to Missy's behaviour problems. She has dug my garden up 3 times now. So until she stops chewing stuff in doors and we get her naughtiness under control indoors they are not allowed outdoors while im not there. No I dont work, other than a Saturday, even then my OH is home by 12pm. 

It sounds like you are doing alot of research. 

Also JSR is a good person to listen to. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Breed Selector, Dog Search, Puppy Survey, Puppy Test, Test to find the right dog, Breed Quiz
> 
> This one usually works best for me :thumbup:


This one gave me a mega list!!! Still had jack russell, daschund and beagle on it.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

this is a good place to go if you want to a rescue dog 

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

BTW would you consider a staffy or staffy X that is proven to be good with cats?


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

GSD yeah i would consider a staffie x, ive not had much dealings with them to be honest, just what you see on the animal programmes on tv, but nearly 99% of those that have problems are down to the owners and sometimes even the rescue staff. I will have alook at some info for them.

Im trying to convince OH to look at other breeds, at the moment all i get is "unless we get a springer then we're not having anything" typical man, he'll come around. lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Leam1307 said:


> GSD yeah i would consider a staffie x, ive not had much dealings with them to be honest, just what you see on the animal programmes on tv, but nearly 99% of those that have problems are down to the owners and sometimes even the rescue staff. I will have alook at some info for them.
> 
> Im trying to convince OH to look at other breeds, at the moment all i get is "unless we get a springer then we're not having anything" typical man, he'll come around. lol


where abouts is Scotland are you?

At the moment all over the UK staffies are haveing an extremely bad time at the moment and the majority of them are being euthanised even though they are friendly dogs.

here is a list of some of the rescues in Scotland, i didn't know their was so many.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/95200-scottish-dog-rescues.html


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Im in Fife, thanks for these, geez theres loads of them

Will have a look tonight.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Leam1307 said:


> Im in Fife, thanks for these, geez theres loads of them
> 
> Will have a look tonight.


not that far from me, considering!

are you able to travel?

they are also other rescues that are based down south, in England and Wales however they have foster homes all over the UK!

many tears is one of them 
Many Tears Animal Rescue - Home


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont have a problem with travelling to collect a dog, but so far down south would require at least 2 trips, one to visit and another to collect. If it was within a few hours drive it wouldnt be so bad.

I cant believe many tears has so many lovely dogs still in, i would take them all if i could.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Leam1307 said:


> I dont have a problem with travelling to collect a dog, but so far down south would require at least 2 trips, one to visit and another to collect. If it was within a few hours drive it wouldnt be so bad.
> 
> I cant believe many tears has so many lovely dogs still in, i would take them all if i could.


some of the fosters are in Scotland though, for instance many tears rescue is based in south Wales, however they have fosters and the rescue dogs in foster homes in Edinburgh..... So as a result you don't have to travel to far.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

BTW have you seen this boy?

Khan - 3 year old male German Shepherd Dog » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Your situation is definatly workable for getting a dog .

Working full time doesnt mean you cant have a dog, its just another hurdle and challenge you must negociate.

I have a lovely neighbour who's dog sleeps outside and stays out while she is at work but its an even bigger commitment imo this way. She has to be up and out walking at 5am (2 hours walk), she leaves for work and has a walker come in at 12 for an hours walk and check on water etc, then home at 5.30 and straight out for another 2 hour walk and training. The dog is then in the house with them until 11ish bedtime when she takes herself to her kennel.

Smaller rescues are more likely to be open to the lifestyle you have, hwoever the onus will be on you to PROOVE you are prepared and what soloutions you have in place for walking, socialisation, training, sleeping, during the day. Someone really should come to check on the dog at least once during the day, he might have drunk/spilled his water, messed in his run, be poorly etc. 

I would contact a few rescues by email first and introduce yourself. Outline what your typical day will be, how long he will be left, when he will be checked up on, how long the walks and when etc. Then follow up with a phonecall the next day to confirm they have recieved it. Dont be put off with a couple of knock-backs... some rescues dont have the time to devote to looking at each applicant on their own merits.

For breeds, i think a cat assessed greyhound sounds perfect and many will be used to spending time outside in kennels. let the rescue guide you, they know their dogs and can help match the right dog to your family.

Hope that helps x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I found this breed selector to be quite accurate:
> Dog Breed Selector


:lol: :lol:

my top 5 breeds:

ibizan hound
bullmastiff
basset hound
german spitz mittle
bracco italiano!

LMFAO!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

hmm OH is still set on a ESS, he used to have one when he was younger so its a Springer or nothing. (I also used to dog walk a older lab and their 5month springer pup so we both have experience of springers) I have found two from the same rescue that came from a gun dog place. they have always been in a pen during the day and then the house at night. They are also 7months old and available to be split up. I think two might be taking on too much at once. :scared:

Im away to email the rescue regarding our lifestyle etc to see if this would be possible, although it would probs be a month or so before we had a pen up and ready (have been on diy places pricing all the materials to build one. And there is a few dog walking places in the next village which seem to have reasonable prices at £6.50 for an hour. 

Also my mum stays 5mins away and has said she would drop in a few days a week on her way home from work at lunchtime and depending if the dog we get is friendly enough with hers then she could pick it up so they can both go for a walk down the beach together.

Fingers Crossed xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Spaniel - English Springer

English Springer Spaniel Rescue
Mr P Longhorn, Manningtree, Essex. Tel: 01206 395657
Mrs R Mason, Brixworth, Northants. Tel: 01604 882394

English Springer Spaniel Welfare
Mrs Austin, (Co-ordinator) Kent. Tel: 01304 208242 
Mr C Murphy, Basildon, Essex. Tel: 01268 533441
Mrs J Parkin, Winchester, Hants. Tel: 01962 886395 Email: [email protected]
Mrs S Thurgood, Creddington, Devon. Tel: 01363 83081
Mrs J Driver, Brighton, East Sussex. Tel: 01273 679994

Northern English Springer Spaniel Rescue
Mrs C Turvey, Morpeth, Northumberland. 
Tel: 01670 760346 Email: [email protected]

North West English Springer Spaniel Rescue
Liz Emmott, Burnley, Lancs. Tel: 01282 697692
Email: [email protected]
NWESSR

South Yorkshire English Springer Spaniel Rescue
Rotherham, South Yorks. Tel: 01709 760020
Email: [email protected] Welcome Page

Springer Spaniel Rescue
Glyn & Wendy Griffiths, Parbold, Lancs. Tel: 01257 464130
Email: [email protected]. Welcome


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rehome Jack - Spaniel from Mrs Murrays cat and dog home


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the GSD i missed a few of them when i was searching before


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I would suggest a staffordshire bull terrier for your lifestyle.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Id be surprised if you could get a rescue dog TBH. All the places Ive tried wont rehome to workers (and I only work 00.00-08.30 twice a week) unless the dog is over 8yrs. No chance you would get a puppy either.
But good luck though, you could always try to rehome privately.:thumbup:


----------

